# Internet Usage PC v Tablet



## Mike (Sep 19, 2017)

I was thinking about surfing the net on different
devices.

I have a Smart Phone and the contract that I
have charges for internet usage, xx Gigabytes.

I have a computer and I have a contract that
charges me for internet usage, xx Gigabytes.

I have a small Tablet that I don't get charged
for internet usage, nor is there a limit as to how
many bytes, megabytes or gigabytes that I know
about and can download every month.

So is it cheaper to have only a tablet than it is
to have a whole big desktop or laptop computer?

Just a thought, as I need my big computer for
other things.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 19, 2017)

I use a 10" tablet I bought on Amazon for just under $100..(Dragon brand) Works great for internet and games..BIG Desktop for other stuff..


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 19, 2017)

Mike said:


> I was thinking about surfing the net on different
> devices.
> 
> I have a Smart Phone and the contract that I
> ...



Wait.  You still need Wi Fi to connect to the internet with a tablet.

You don't need Wi Fi to connect to the internet if you have a contract with a provider.

So if you are at home all the devices will connect.  So if you use your tablet instead of the devices that limit the usage, you should save money.  

Your router is wireless is it not?

Every morning, I notice a young lady who comes into the coffee shop to use her tablet.  She doesn't even buy a cup of coffee.

Now where I live there are plenty of places that have free Wi Fi connection. 

Some places even have charging stations to charge the battery if it's low.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 19, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> I use a 10" tablet I bought on Amazon for just under $100..(Dragon brand) Works great for internet and games..BIG Desktop for other stuff..



Yes Ken. But what does your connection cost from your provider?

The tablet is useless for internet connection if you don't have a router to provide a connection to your Desktop or if Wi Fi is not available.

I have a cell phone.  If there is a Wi Fi connection available I can connect to the internet because I don't have data capability on the cell phone.  Same with my tablet.  For more money per month I can get data connection on the cell phone.

It's portable but I can only use it for internet if there is Wi Fi available.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 19, 2017)

You have to have a cellular iPad if you want to connect to the internet if you aren't connected to wifi somewhere.

Cellular adds about $100 to the cost...I had it on my first iPad but didn't bother with this one because everywhere I go with it has wifi usually ..like visiting my family.


----------



## Deucemoi (Sep 19, 2017)

Big desktop connected to internet via regular phone for $9.99/mo unlimited data, no voice no video as the speed is to slow unless you want to wait for anything to download


----------



## Mike (Sep 19, 2017)

I live in London, it is totally covered with Wi Fi.

Mike.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 19, 2017)

Mike said:


> I was thinking about surfing the net on different
> devices.
> 
> I have a Smart Phone and the contract that I
> ...


 It doesn't matter what kind of device you are using, you are using the free WIFI in London.

For your desktop, you could simply install a wifi card and use London's free WIFI service as well.  

  It may be even simpler to do, than what I described, just what I see, "off the top"of my head. 


P.S.  by the way, the USB WIFI adapters like this one, are drop-dead easy to install and use.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 19, 2017)

I notice that USB WIFI adapter   is  configured for the older operating systems like XP and Vista.

I'm wondering if the new wireless routers are already capable without an adapter.

Every provider seems to have their own brand of routers.

Mine is a Comtrend Wireless ADSL2+ Router with all kinds of plug ins on the back.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 19, 2017)

There are a bunch of USB WIFI adapters that are compatible with Linux, FreeBSD, Mac OS, Windows XP, 7, 8.8.1 and 10: Amazon-usb-wifi-adapters


----------



## HipGnosis (Sep 19, 2017)

Mike said:


> I live in London, it is totally covered with Wi Fi.
> Mike.


Then why are you paying for internet for your PC?


----------



## HipGnosis (Sep 19, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I'm wondering if the new wireless routers are already capable without an adapter.
> 
> Every provider seems to have their own brand of routers.
> 
> Mine is a Comtrend Wireless ADSL2+ Router with all kinds of plug ins on the back.


All wireless, starting with radios, needs a sender and a receiver (though both routers and adapters technically send and receive).  
Tablets and smartphones don't need a WiFi adapter, as it's built in.   Some computers, printers, cameras and more are being sold with built in WiFi.

Internet providers routers are the same because they are bought in bulk.  But they usually aren't the only brand or model that will work with that internet service.   Most internet providers have a list of compatible routers.   I bought a used router for my internet rather than paying $6 every month to rent the providers.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Yes Ken. But what does your connection cost from your provider?
> 
> The tablet is useless for internet connection if you don't have a router to provide a connection to your Desktop or if Wi Fi is not available.
> 
> ...


Yes I have my house WIFI...It covers tablet/Roku/Alexa/smart TV/ Kindle..
When traveling I use Mickey D's..


----------



## neotheone (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm a little wary of the "free" WIFI spots.  Definitely no visits to financial sites(banking, credit) unless using Tor or a VPN.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 20, 2017)

neotheone said:


> I'm a little wary of the "free" WIFI spots.  Definitely no visits to financial sites(banking, credit) unless using Tor or a VPN.



Im the same way, when I'm out I don't bother using a store's free wifi.  I'm fine just being in LTE on my iPhone for awhile.  If I do connect to free wifi at an airport, I'm not going to be checking my bank balance etc.


----------



## Deucemoi (Sep 20, 2017)

neotheone I'm a little wary of the "free" WIFI spots  ceecee Im the same way, when I'm out I don't bother using a store's free wifi  I am confused as to why you made those remarks... what is wrong with those wifi???? do you think they might have bugs, hackers, pirates or porn? they are no different than the wifi you get at home or at your mothers/sisters, public library or the local bar???


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 20, 2017)

neotheone said:


> I'm a little wary of the "free" WIFI spots.  Definitely no visits to financial sites(banking, credit) unless using Tor or a VPN.


Nothing financial at all on any of my devices.

I was compromised to the tune of $1200.  I got it back, and I don't know how it was done, but I don't do any electronic banking anymore (on my devices).


----------



## Mike (Sep 21, 2017)

HipGnosis said:


> Then why are you paying for internet for your PC?



Because I didn't know that I could get my
PC connected via WiFi.

When I said all over London, I should maybe
have said commercial centers, it is a bit dodgy
around the houses, there you rely more on
private routers/hubs.

Mike.


----------



## HipGnosis (Sep 21, 2017)

Mike said:


> Because I didn't know that I could get my
> PC connected via WiFi.
> 
> When I said all over London, I should maybe
> ...



It's done with something like this;  https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166055


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 22, 2017)

HipGnosis said:


> It's done with something like this;  https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166055


What you are referring too is a WIFI receiver...A router sends out the WIFI signal.
I have that receiver on my Desktop which is in another room than my router..


----------



## Deucemoi (Sep 22, 2017)

i dont know what it is you are referencing as it takes way to long to load on my computer, but i dont understand your usage of the word 'receiver'.. a receiver only receives and cannot send so as a wifi it would be useless. i have a wifi device that plugs into my laptop and with a long cable i can put the antenna part up on the dash of my car and sit in parking lot and use the wifi. i have a card that plugs into a pci slot inside my computer that has three antenna and i can use wifi from any source i can detect and that is unsecured.


----------



## Mike (Oct 18, 2017)

I bring this to the top again to tell you that
things seem to have changed.

Since last weekend I have been getting an
error message when I go to the internet from
the tablet I have, it says something like:

"There seems to be a lot of activity from your
computer on the internet, please try again later".

This message is accompanied by ISP address and
other things that I didn't write down.

It has happened several times in any evening, but
goes straight to the internet as soon as I try again,
except one time. It doesn't happen every time and
I don't use it too often and it doesn't show the error
every time either.

Maybe it is the nearest wifi that the tablet gets on
to the internet via may be crowded.

I just thought that I would let you all know.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2017)

I am not familiar with your internet signals over there, but it could be weak WiFi or like you say crowded..


----------



## Mike (Oct 18, 2017)

H Ken, the nearest wifi to my tablet in my own home hub,
so I don't see how that is crowded unless my wife was on
the computer and I was watching an internet channel on
the TV at the same time.
Nobody else has access without the password provided
by my Internet Provider.

Mike.


----------

